# 6th edition what units will become Mandatory?



## Makarov (Jun 19, 2012)

What units do you feel would will be in high(or low) demand due to the changes in 6th edition?

I have feeling the Hydra Flak cannon will become a staple of any IG army, or any ally that could take them. Mostly due to its future anti flyer/skimmer nature.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Makarov said:


> What units do you feel would will be in high(or low) demand due to the changes in 6th edition?
> 
> I have feeling the Hydra Flak cannon will become a staple of any IG army, or any ally that could take them. Mostly due to its future anti flyer/skimmer nature.


Hydras are already in almost every IG army

units with multiple shots of anti-infantry fire will be very good, see guardsmen blabs with lasguns, grey knights with storm bolters


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

High Demand: Imperial Guard Infantry based allied detachments. Puts some serious (but cheap) chaff units in front of MEQ armies (CSM,GK,SM etc), that are nasty tarpitters, and then gives you access to one of the most devastating Heavy Support armouries in the game. Like the fluff idea of chaos cultists, but with a bit more bite from orders, Heavy and Special weapons and the odd power weapon or to, then the horrible heavy support section (Hydras/Russes/Manticores) is available (although HWS's can do a decent support). Unfortunately, i could envisage a lot of guard detachment armies in 6th (if you have to have 1 HQ, 1 troop and then 0-1 FA/HS and 0-1 Elite), which as a guard player is not always a great thing (i don't want to be playing near mirror matchups all the time - i happen to be one of the only mech IG players in my area, and that means a more diverse range of armies).


----------



## ARMYguy (Feb 8, 2012)

If GW puts out a plastic hydra i can see everyone buying them. The fact they are only FW might control their use. I know at my gaming area i am the only one that uses them, and i don't even have the FW models. I wanted to get some official ones but if everyone and their mother buys them in 6th, ill skip it.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Terminators. Lots of them.
GK Termie troops...
DA Deathwing...
SW Loganwing...
Vanilla Shooty and Punchy termies...
Even Black Templars and Chaos Marines (shock horror) will be reaching for their walking tanks.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Less Flying Monstrous Creatures, probably more Imperial Guard. Oh, and depending on if they're FAQ'd, more Daemons, because benefiting from CSM Icons and anti-tank would make them a lot more reliable.

I'm hoping they make Hydras AA mounts, so they hit ground-based targets on 6s (even with a re-roll that's steep).

Midnight


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Honestly, I dont know. I hope each slot in the FoC receives decent attention to make the worth the points spent fielding them. Depending on how things go I may need to, grudgingly, acquire a Whirlwind for my Crimson Fists.


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Terminators. Lots of them.
> GK Termie troops...
> DA Deathwing...
> SW Loganwing...
> ...


Not sure about this. It will depend somewhat on how local armies develop, but if massed small arms forces become common, terminators aren't really the best choice. 

It will take a bit of time to shake down, but I can see a lot of armies being restructured. Overwatch alone is a big deal, and kicks certain armies really hard (DE and ork CC units jumping out of light vehicles and into assaults, for example, becomes much more risky, as they can easily lose 15-30% of the unit before they get to fight). On the other hand, assaulting a 30 strong unit of shoota boys is a terrifying prospect.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

vendetta, cheap flyer (maybe) that has a handful of twinlinked lascannons and a transport capacity, oh and the 2 heavy bolters but that makes it as expensive as a Lemun Russ


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Wraiths were beast before. Now they're basically a must-have with their hammer ability.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Flyers. Anything with the Skyfire special rule.

It will happen simply by default. 


Other than that, it depends on the local meta and by army. Every man and his canine friends are going to be filling in the weaknesses in their army with allies. We may inevitably see an increase in MEQ and IG Armor sales though. 

Alice


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

I would say those armies that can field Jump Infantry as Troops will be wanting them in abundance. Other FOC slot Jump Infantry will also be in demand but then there's competition.

It's not just the I10 attack that's brutal. I would imagine Jump Infantry will have Skyfire; at least that makes sense to me that they would.


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Pandora said:


> I would imagine Jump Infantry will have Skyfire; at least that makes sense to me that they would.


I doubt that.....it doesnt make sense fluff wise a dude with a jump pack aint going to be able to catch up to a jet to attack it.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Imwookie2 said:


> I doubt that.....it doesnt make sense fluff wise a dude with a jump pack aint going to be able to catch up to a jet to attack it.






You were saying?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Necrosis said:


> Space Marine - Valkyrie Gameplay - 17" MacBook Pro 2010 - YouTube
> You were saying?


Awesome video.

I would imagine it is certain weapons, not units getting the Skyfire rule. The GW video showing the rulebook had both Lascannons and Icarus Pattern Lascannons. The latter had the Skyfire rule, not to mention an insanely long range. But it is possible the rule could be applied to both weapons and units. I expect a pretty beefy FAQ to be posted soon for nearly all codici.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Less Flying Monstrous Creatures, probably more Imperial Guard. Oh, and depending on if they're FAQ'd, more Daemons, because benefiting from CSM Icons and anti-tank would make them a lot more reliable.


Super-friends status leads to alot of interesting combinations. Who needs berserkers when you can plop down crushers anyways? Epi with anti armor plague marine support? Fateweaver+1ksons+flamers? 

In theory, having icons in your CSM squads allows your first and subsequent waves to not have to roll for scatter at all.

as a side note, Im interested to see what they do with daemons to allow them to cope with flyers. Even if they give some units skyfire, our shooting is abyssmal, and close ranged.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

This puppy has been in my WH IG detatchment for years, first as a sentinal and later as a Hydra. May actually come in useful now :biggrin:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> This puppy has been in my WH IG detatchment for years, first as a sentinal and later as a Hydra. May actually come in useful now :biggrin:


Hahaha nice :grin:

I don't see why putting one of those quad-barrel thingies you've got there on a Chimera chassis wouldn't function as a Hydra.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Over all the cries of nerfed powerweapons, boosted flyers and the new reliance on skyfire... one thing seems overlooked...

The boost that rapid fire has recieved. People seem to understimate the effect that true 24" range on most troops is going to have despite moveing. Rapidfire weapons suddenly became desireable instead of a pain in the @$$. 

So what if terminators are now less affected by powerweapons. The extra amount of small arms fire they are bound to take will balance that nicely...


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

elmir said:


> Over all the cries of nerfed powerweapons, boosted flyers and the new reliance on skyfire... one thing seems overlooked...
> 
> The boost that rapid fire has recieved. People seem to understimate the effect that true 24" range on most troops is going to have despite moveing. Rapidfire weapons suddenly became desireable instead of a pain in the @$$.
> 
> So what if terminators are now less affected by powerweapons. The extra amount of small arms fire they are bound to take will balance that nicely...


Yup. It's quantity over quality. Make them roll a bucket of dice and those 1s start appearing.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> Hahaha nice :grin:
> 
> I don't see why putting one of those quad-barrel thingies you've got there on a Chimera chassis wouldn't function as a Hydra.


Why would I want a Chimera chassis? All my tanks are on dinosaurs :wink: 

The gun came from an Aegis defence line, and is a quad autocannon. So you'd get a fortification and an add-on for a hydra in one go.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> Yup. It's quantity over quality. Make them roll a bucket of dice and those 1s start appearing.


AKA - buy more models.

money, money, money.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> Yup. It's quantity over quality. Make them roll a bucket of dice and those 1s start appearing.


Some of us have been doing that for years. People wail that Sisters are rubbish and Exorcists are their only good guns... And completely miss the benefits of the Wall Of Bolterfire. We shoot just as well as marines, and get more guns for the points. 

Not much can take 40-50 saves and not fail some. That's enough to easily kill a unit of terminators, on average. And that's not counting the specials... :wink:

Most non-marine armies have a Wall Of Projectiles option. Even 'nids. Make 'em make those saves, as often as possible.

Some people will need to buy more models for this, some will just have to adjust a little. Some not at all, just change tactics.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Not just that. I'm now incredibly happy that I have some plasma gun armed IG veterans around. 6 S7 shots at AP2 from a chimera hatch @24"? 

That's some versatile firepower right there...


----------

